# Falmouth Cutter 22 vs Allegra 24



## castorp (Sep 27, 2011)

Ahoy all,
I'm on the prowl for "the right boat" to the tune of either a Falmouth Cutter or an Allegra 24 and am curious to hear the collective wisdom to the effect of: if you had to choose one, which would it be and why?
Many thanks!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd choose the Falmouth simply because I love their looks. I think the Allegra has a much more spacious interior though so if you plan on spending a lot of time living on board it's probably the better choice.

As for sailing qualities and so forth, I imagine it's pretty much a wash. Both are reputed to be extremely sturdy boats, suitable for "minimum" offshore sailing.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I really like both boats and think they are each capable of more than most boats their size and several that are much larger. I haven't sailed either, but I've been aboard at the dock and think the FC22 has an amazing use of space in the cabin for such a short on-deck length. I also think the Morse-built boats show top-notch build quality and they'd be my choice among these boats.

Incidentally, I included both of these in my round up of pocket cruisers found here.


----------



## castorp (Sep 27, 2011)

kwaltersmi said:


> I really like both boats and think they are each capable of more than most boats their size and several that are much larger. I haven't sailed either, but I've been aboard at the dock and think the FC22 has an amazing use of space in the cabin for such a short on-deck length. I also think the Morse-built boats show top-notch build quality and they'd be my choice among these boats.
> 
> Incidentally, I included both of these in my round up of pocket cruisers found here.


Many thanks for the feedback, kwalersmi, as well as for the link to your excellent write-up on pocket cruisers!


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Here is an excellent blog written by a Falmouth 22 liveaboard owner preparing to go cruising. He writes very well and has many entries about his boat and upgrades. Personally, I think the Falmouth 22 is just about the only 22 foot boat that could be lived on and cruised. It's a pretty roomy boat and quite seaworthy.

Art Of Hookie


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

copacabana said:


> I think the Falmouth 22 is just about the only 22 foot boat that could be lived on and cruised.


I've heard the same thing said about the Pacific Seacraft Flicka and it's only 20ft.



copacabana said:


> Art Of Hookie


I've read that blog and there's some good info on there. I haven't seen any other owner related info on the Falmouth 22 but I do know they're really sought after with a good reputation.


----------



## Tom J boat (11 mo ago)

castorp said:


> Ahoy all,
> I'm on the prowl for "the right boat" to the tune of either a Falmouth Cutter or an Allegra 24 and am curious to hear the collective wisdom to the effect of: if you had to choose one, which would it be and why?
> Many thanks!


I have just purchased a Falmouth 22 I've only been out in it a few times so far and I like it!!!got a lot of work that I need to do.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Tom! What sort of work needs to be done on your boat, any pictures?


----------



## Tom J boat (11 mo ago)

The Yanmar diesel it cranks up and runs well but it is using oil and the clutch cone is slipping that's about the biggest thing. Some of the woodwork needs replacing and I'm sure I will find some other things. I would like to put a bigger bilge pump in


----------



## Chris271828 (Jul 27, 2019)

Tom J boat said:


> I have just purchased a Falmouth 22 I've only been out in it a few times so far and I like it!!!got a lot of work that I need to do.


Would love to hear about it. I’m reading a book about a woman who nearly circumnavigated in one. She started in the 1990’s.


Mary Ellen White
At Less Than Walking Speed: My singlehanded voyage in tropical seas around most of the world


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Chris271828 said:


> Would love to hear about it. I’m reading a book about a woman who nearly circumnavigated in one. She started in the 1990’s.
> 
> 
> Mary Ellen White
> At Less Than Walking Speed: My singlehanded voyage in tropical seas around most of the world



I believe Mary Ellen White passed away in 2019 at about age 80.
An intrepid life.
(2) Mary Ellen White - sailor | Facebook
Scroll down a bit.


----------

